# Είπε τον Άδωνιν μπουμπούκον



## anef (Oct 19, 2008)

Τώρα, αυτό είναι δική μου σύνθεση αλλά δεν απέχει και πολύ από την πραγματικότητα. Συνέντευξη της κυρίας Ευγενίας Μανωλίδου (γυναίκας του Αδώνιδος (sic) Γεωργιάδη, δεν την ήξερα) στο On/Off της Ελευθεροτυπίας. Τα _Αδώνιδος _και τα _(τον) Άδωνιν _πέφτουν σύννεφο. 
‘Έβγαινα στην τηλεόραση και πριν από τον Άδωνιν κι έκανα πολύ ωραίες συνεντεύξεις για τη δουλειά μου, αλλά δεν τις έβλεπε κανένας’. Και _κάνω συνέντευξη _και _κι _δίπλα-δίπλα με _τον Άδωνιν_; Λίγο παρακάτω μας λέει ότι ο εν λόγω Άδωνις είναι πάντως μπουμπούκος και πολύ γλυκό παιδί…
Κι επειδή το _Αδώνιδος _υπάρχει και εκτός συνέντευξης, δεν ξέρω αν όλα αυτά τα φαιδρά είναι της κυρίας Μανωλίδου, του Αδώνιδος ή του συντάκτου.


----------



## sarant (Oct 19, 2008)

Τον έχει πει μπουμπούκο και on air, με αποτέλεσμα η Ελληνοφρένεια τώρα τελευταία όποτε παίζει Άδωνη να βγάζει λεζάντα Μπουμπούκος.

Κατά τα άλλα, να το τρένο. Θέλω να πω (αλλά τα λέει κι ο Χάρης κατά σύμπτωση στην προχτεσινή του επιφυλλίδα) ότι ο εξαρχαϊσμός ή η επαναφορά της ονομαστικής (Άδωνις αντί Άδωνης, Άλκηστις αντί Άλκηστη, μιλώντας πάντα για σημερινά πρόσωπα, όχι για τους αρχαίους) φαινόταν ανώδυνη, όμως έφερε τα Αλκήστιδος, Αδώνιδος, Άδωνιν, και άλλα τέτοια αποτρόπαια. Παναπεί, πάει τρένο, πακέτο. Ενώ τόσα χρόνια ήταν απολίθωμα.

Σε λίγο θα πηγαίνουμε "στον Άδωνιν για καφέ". Ή στον Μπουμπούκο.


----------



## anef (Oct 19, 2008)

Και μια που έγινε αναφορά στον Γ. Χάρη, ωραίο και το σημερινό άρθρο του για τις ‘Πανελλαδικές’ των μεταναστών. 
Τα Νέα δίνουν 10 ερωτήσεις που έπεσαν σ' αυτές τις εξετάσεις και αφορούν τον ελληνικό πολιτισμό. Από αυτές μόνο οι 2-3 τελευταίες έχουν σχέση με τη σύγχρονη Ελλάδα, κι αυτές βέβαια δεν καταδέχονται να ασχοληθούν με τίποτε άλλο, μόνο με ποίηση και μουσική, την καθημερινότητα του Έλληνα δηλαδή. 
Πέρα από τις ερωτήσεις όμως, το όλο ζήτημα είναι λίγο περίεργο. Το ελληνικό κράτος θέλει να δώσει άδειες 'επί μακρόν διαμενόντων' σε μετανάστες, με προϋπόθεση να έχουν περάσει αυτές τις εξετάσεις. Προϋπόθεση δεν θα 'πρεπε να είναι μόνο ή ‘επί μακρόν διαμονή’; Γιατί πρέπει να ξέρουν και 'Ποιός βυζαντινός αυτοκράτορας προσπάθησε να επαναφέρει τη λατρεία των δώδεκα θεών του Ολύμπου;’
Μου θυμίζουν τα πάλαι ποτέ τεστ γραμματισμού στις ΗΠΑ που ήταν προϋπόθεση για το δικαίωμα ψήφου (με αποτέλεσμα να αποκλείονται μαύροι και φτωχοί λευκοί). 

Από τη μια τα Αδώνιδος και τα Αλκήστιδος, από την άλλη οι μετανάστες που πρέπει να ξέρουν αρχαία ιστορία για να δουλέψουν σαν αρχαίοι σκλάβοι. Σε ποιον αιώνα είμαστε, θυμίστε μου;


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2008)

Κάποιους αριθμούς και περισσότερα στοιχεία μπορείτε να βρείτε στο _Κυριακάτικο σχολείο μεταναστών_.


----------



## sarant (Oct 20, 2008)

Πολύ ωραίο το άρθρο του Χάρη, πράγματι.

Όσο για τον Αδώνιδα, ομολογώ ότι έκλεψα:
http://www.sarantakos.com/language/mpoumpoukos.html


----------



## Costas (Oct 21, 2008)

Όσον αφορά το Άλκηστις, να επισημάνω ένα άλλο φαινόμενο. Εδώ και χρόνια πολλά έχω ακούσει από απλά στόματα τους εξής τύπους: ο-του-τον Ναπολέων, η-της-την Άρτεμις/Άλκηστις, από την εθνική οδός (τα κύρια ονόματα αφορούσαν όχι τον Γάλλο στρατηλάτη και τις αρχαίες θεά/ηρωίδα αλλά απλούς ανθρώπους Νεοέλληνες). Δεν ξέρω πώς να χαρακτηρίσω το φαινόμενο: τάση απώλειας του κλιτικού συστήματος με το που οι καταλήξεις παρουσιάζουν την παραμικρή ανωμαλία (-ων, -ις, θηλυκό -ός);

Το ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι προκρινόταν αυτή η "ακλιτοποίηση" αντί για άλλες λύσεις εξομάλυνσης προς το κλιτικό σύστημα της δημοτικής, π.χ. αντί για Ναπολέος ή Ναπολέοντας, Άρτεμη-ης-η, Άλκηστη-ης-η. Ως προς το "οδός", αντίθετα, έχουμε εξομάλυνση, αλλά μόνο στον πληθυντικό (πολλοί ψήφοι κττ.).
Η τελευταία αυτή εξομάλυνση πιστεύω ότι διευκολύνεται από το ότι η αρσενικοποίηση δεν "χτυπάει", παρά "κρύβεται" πίσω από το κοινό για αρσενικά και θηλυκά ονόματα οριστικό άρθρο του πληθυντικού "οι". Είναι αντιθέτως πολύ πιο δύσκολο να πεις "ο ψήφος".


----------



## danae (Oct 21, 2008)

Άλλο άκλιτο θηλυκό σε -ος: η έγκυος, *της έγκυος, *την έγκυος, *οι έγκυος κτλ (το έχω ακούσει στ' αλήθεια). 

Όσο για τα τρανσέξουαλ θηλυκά: έχω δει πινακίδα να γράφει "κλειστοί οδοί" και στο πρόγραμμα σπουδών τμήματος της Φιλοσοφικής του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών έχω διαβάσει ότι στο πλαίσιο του μαθήματος οι φοιτητές θα εξετάσουν "τοπικούς διαλέκτους". Ακόμα και στην εξεταστέα ύλη για τις υποτροφίες του ΙΚΥ, στον κλάδο της μετάφρασης μάλιστα, έχω διαβάσει "προσδιοριστικοί παράμετροι". 

Όπως θα έλεγε κι ένας καθηγητής μου, απ' ό,τι φαίνεται αυτή η τάση "έχει χρήμα και όπλα" (στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση οι ομιλητές δεν έχουν απαραίτητα "χαμηλό κοινωνικομορφωτικό επίπεδο") κι επομένως είναι πιθανό να επικρατήσει.


----------



## sopherina (Oct 21, 2008)

Να επισημάνω και το "η δεσποινίς- της δεσποινίς- την δεσποινίς". Κάτι σαν επίρρημα, δηλαδή!


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2008)

Απόσπασμα από το παρεμφερές σχόλιο του sarant:

Βέβαια, και οι τραβεστί τύποι ίσως επιτρέπουν λεπτές διακρίσεις. Στο στρατό, θυμάμαι, ένας οδηγός όταν μερακλωνόταν τραγουδούσε το σουξέ του Διονυσίου "Της γυναίκας η καρδιά είναι ένας άβυσσος".
— Μια άβυσσος, ρε αγράμματε, τον διόρθωσα μια φορά.
— Ένας άβυσσος είναι πιο βαθύ, ψάρακα, με αποστόμωσε εκείνος. Και σήκωσα τα χέρια ψηλά.


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2008)

Με το που άκουσα στην τηλεόραση ένα «την Άρτεμις», θυμήθηκα αυτό που έγραφε πιο πάνω ο Costas. Και για το απαραίτητο ρίγος, ιδού και μερικές χιλιάδες _(σ)την Άλκηστις_.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 18, 2008)

Και 2.640 "την Χάρις Αλεξίου".


----------



## tsioutsiou (Nov 18, 2008)

nickel said:


> Απόσπασμα από το παρεμφερές σχόλιο του sarant:
> 
> Βέβαια, και οι τραβεστί τύποι ίσως επιτρέπουν λεπτές διακρίσεις. Στο στρατό, θυμάμαι, ένας οδηγός όταν μερακλωνόταν τραγουδούσε το σουξέ του Διονυσίου "Της γυναίκας η καρδιά είναι ένας άβυσσος".
> — Μια άβυσσος, ρε αγράμματε, τον διόρθωσα μια φορά.
> — Ένας άβυσσος είναι πιο βαθύ, ψάρακα, με αποστόμωσε εκείνος. Και σήκωσα τα χέρια ψηλά.



:))
Аυτό είναι που λένε άβυσσος άββυσον επικαλείται; 

@Αlex.
Ας πρόσεχε. Αφού μου ήθελε καλλιτεχνικό Χάρις Αλεξίου η κυρία Χαρίκλεια Ρούπακα;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 18, 2008)

Συγγνώμη, την αδίκησα στο μέτρημα. Και 10.100 "της Χάρις Αλεξίου".


----------



## sarant (Nov 18, 2008)

Το "της Χάρις" όχι μόνο έχει 10000 ανευρέσεις, όπως είπες, αλλά είναι και με μεγάλη διαφορά ο συχνότερος τύπος. Αλλά, εδώ που τα λέμε, αδελφοί, ποιος είναι ο σωστός τύπος; Μόνο το "της Χαρούλας" το βρίσκω σωστότερο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2008)

της Άρτεμης
της Άλκηστης
της Χάρης

Το αρχαίο _χάρις_ δεν έχει γίνει χάρη; :)
Να και μερικοί που γράφουν «(τ)η Χάρη Αλεξίου»!


----------



## sarant (Nov 18, 2008)

Το ερώτημα είναι, γιατί είναι τόσο λίγα τα "της Χάρης" σε σχέση με τα "της Άρτεμης/Άλκηστης".


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2008)

sarant said:


> Το ερώτημα είναι, γιατί είναι τόσο λίγα τα "της Χάρης" σε σχέση με τα "της Άρτεμης/Άλκηστης".


Είπαμε, είναι πολλά τα «της Χάρις». Ο κόσμος ξέρει να το λέει, αλλά όχι να το γράφει. Αφού δεν μπορούν να πουν «της Χάριτος», το κάνουν άκλιτο, ασυναίσθητα χρησιμοποιώντας έναν τύπο που δεν ενοχλεί. Δείχνει ότι ο κόσμος δεν θέλει το λόγιο, αλλά δεν ξέρει ακόμα πώς να χειριστεί αυτό που του έρχεται πιο φυσικό. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε δεν πανικοβάλλομαι σαν τον Χάρη με τα «Σαπφούς» και «Ηρούς». Θα στρώσει κι εκεί το θέμα σιγά σιγά.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Nov 18, 2008)

Πάντως, για να επανέλθουμε, τον Άδωνι αντί για "μπουμπούκο", μήπως είναι πιο ταιριαστό γλωσσικά να τον λέει "κάλυκα";


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2008)

Μείναμε στα γλωσσικά και δεν μπήκαμε στην ουσία του τηλεπαιχνιδιού που λέγεται _Στιγμή της αλήθειας_. Είχα παρακολουθήσει κάποτε ένα βιντεάκι με ένα επεισόδιο του αμερικάνικου τηλεπαιχνιδιού και, πριν από κάνα μήνα, μου είπαν και είδα ένα κομμάτι από την ελληνική εκδοχή του. Έφριξα και ήθελα να ανοίξω συζήτηση για το πόσο ανεκτικοί έχουμε γίνει στη φτήνια (προσθέστε συναφή ουσιαστικά) στην οποία εθίζει η τηλεόραση το κοινό της. Τα άλλα πιο σοβαρά θέματα που μας ταλανίζουν αυτόν τον καιρό με έκαναν και το ξέχασα τούτο, αλλά σήμερα με χαρά διάβασα για γερό πρόστιμο του ΕΣΡ στον Antenna και κάτι για διακοπή της εκπομπής. Πέρα από τις αξίες που προωθούν τέτοια παιχνίδια και την όποια «προσβολή της προσωπικότητας» των συμμετεχόντων (να 'ταν το πρώτο ή το τελευταίο!), στέκομαι σε ένα σημείο:

εντελώς προσωπικές ερωτήσεις, οι οποίες δεν θα ετίθεντο σε κοινή θέα εάν δεν υπήρχε το κίνητρο της αμοιβής
[*]επειδή διαπιστώθηκε ότι επ΄ αμοιβή ωθούνται τα πρόσωπα σε εξευτελισμό
[*]Επί τάπητος εξάλλου τέθηκε και το θέμα της διασταύρωσης της αλήθειας των απαντήσεων των συμμετασχόντων, πράγμα που αφορά ευθέως την ουσία του παιχνιδιού και των όρων συμμετοχής.
[*]Όπως ανέφερε ο κ. Λασκαρίδης, ο σταθμός ερωτήθηκε για το θέμα αυτό και διευκρίνισε ότι το μηχάνημα που χρησιμοποιείται (πολύγραφος) είναι συμβουλευτικό και υπάρχει μόνον ως μια παράμετρος αντικειμενικότητας, που ωστόσο δεν αποδεικνύει την αλήθεια οποιασδήποτε απάντησης. Το συμπέρασμα αυτό συνάγεται και από ερωτήσεις που έχουν γίνει στο στενό περιβάλλον των συμμετασχόντων.
Ναι, βρε παιδιά! Υπάρχουν εκπομπές εξευτελισμού των συμμετεχόντων (ταλέντα, πανιόπαιδα, μεσημβρινές ή μεταμεσονύκτιες εξομολογήσεις), αλλά εδώ το πράγμα είναι και στημένο, μιλημένο, πλαστό (όχι πως δεν είναι και πολλές εξομολογήσεις στις μεσημβρινές εκπομπές, έτσι;). Ρε ουστ!


----------



## kapa18 (Nov 29, 2008)

Συγγνώμη αλλά εγώ ως ξανθιά to be δεν κατάλαβα: όταν το μηχάνημα λέει ότι μια απάντηση είναι "λάθος"/"σωστή" μπορεί να λέει ψέματα εν γνώσει του παίκτη; Δηλαδή αν εγώ έχω συμφωνήσει να απαντήσω ναι σε μια ερώτηση και τελικά πω όχι, το μηχάνημα δε θα με ξεμπροστιάσει;


----------



## kapa18 (Nov 29, 2008)

tsioutsiou said:


> Πάντως, για να επανέλθουμε, τον Άδωνι αντί για "μπουμπούκο", μήπως είναι πιο ταιριαστό γλωσσικά να τον λέει "κάλυκα";




...μεγάλου διαμετρήματος!


----------

